# Bargain Book Finds: January 2011 (no self-promotion, please)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the December 2010 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

It looks like there are at least 19 books on Amazon's "Deal of the Day" for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000646981


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$9.99 For all 4 books.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

$1.99


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I just posted this in the free book thread, but will also post it here since it is applicable in both places. Michelle Albert, a contemporary romance writer, has released 6 of her backlist on-line. She is providing a free download of her first book "Absolute Trouble" and the others are available for $1.50. All of the books are available in .prc and .pdf format. I just downloaded the free book and it looks fine on my K except that it has those annoying double page breaks between paragraphs.

Here's the link to her website:

http://www.inkalicious.com/inkstore.php

On Amazon, her older books are listed under the name "Michelle Jerott" and are not available for Kindle.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Student Deal of the Day is still going on, and this one is todays $1.99


I don't know if it will show as $1.99 for people who are not signed up for Amazon Student Prime Accounts.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Student Deal of the Day is still going on, and this one is todays $1.99
> 
> 
> I don't know if it will show as $1.99 for people who are not signed up for Amazon Student Prime Accounts.


It did for me, and I do not have Student Prime, just regular Prime.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$4.99


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Gordon Ryan has a trilogy in one volume for under $7.


----------



## brandydandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I really like this series.

Not sure how to make a pic.



$1.99

_--- try out our Link-maker 2.0... it is pretty self-explanatory_


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I got an email this morning from Amazon with this link 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000644301&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=15HRCNSYFVM6FXGJFE0P&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1284396722&pf_rd_i=1000644281

Amazon Encore & Amazon Crossing e-books for $3.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Physics of the Impossible: A Scientific Exploration into the World of Phasers, Force Fields, Teleportation, and Time Travel

by Michio Kaku

$1.99 at this posting


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't think this was posted - Glitter Baby by Susan Elizabeth Phillips - contemp. romance $1.99


----------



## hopetah (Jul 4, 2010)

There's $1 and $1.99 Kindle Book Deals and Discounted / Price Dropped Kindle eBooks threads on the Amazon.Com Kindle discussion boards. Maybe someone with some time on their hands can transplant the list of books here?


----------



## SharonAxline (Jan 1, 2011)

I just noticed that Hemlock Lake by Carolyn J. Rose was marked down to 99 cents!  Awesome!


----------



## mishymac (May 13, 2010)

worktolive said:


> I don't think this was posted - Glitter Baby by Susan Elizabeth Phillips - contemp. romance $1.99


I just tried this link and couldn't get it to work.....maybe it's just me


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

No, I couldn't get it to work either.  When I searched for the book on Amazon it came up 7.99 for me.  Must have been a limited offer.
deb


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A short story anthology, Virtual Pulp: Tales of High Adventure, Low Adventure, and Misadventure for $2.99. Henry Brown is the author.


----------



## Hornicorn (Sep 11, 2010)

This one is for 99 cents

The Master's Chair  by Mackenzie Morgan.

When I first started reading this I got so caught in it that a couple of hours had passed before I even realized it!
By the time I finished I was so ready for the next book (which I have heard should be coming out sometime this year.) I am really looking forward to reading more about these people and finding out what happens to them.

If you enjoy fantasies in the tone of the Landover and Xanth series, with little harsh language and no blood and guts violence give this one a try. I believe you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

This book is a great read: Not What She Seems by Victorine Lieske

http://www.amazon.com/Not-What-She-Seems-ebook/dp/B003HS5LRO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=merchant-items&qid=1295818361&sr=1-1


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill (Stephen King's son) just dropped from $9.99 to 99 cents:


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

WOW! He must have a new book coming out.


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

I just saw that Joseph and David Rhea's "Cyberdrome" was reduced from $2.99 to $0.99.










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0012Q6G5Y?ie=UTF8&tag=kiq-pw-e-20&link_code=as3&camp=211189&creative=373489&creativeASIN=B0012Q6G5Y&kc=AG56TWVU5XWC2

- Mark (S-4-C)


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

MeganW said:


> 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill (Stephen King's son) just dropped from $9.99 to 99 cents:


back to $9.99


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

but when I clicked on the link for that book there was a selection of other books - this one by Joe Hill came up as 99 cents



_This short story was originally published in Joe Hill's collection 20TH CENTURY GHOSTS._
So its probably very very short! (File size 98KB)


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

angelmum3 said:


> back to $9.99


OK this is weird, when I click on the posts link it came up $9.99 - but when I clicked on the short story from this book - again under the other books I might enjoy - again the full book 20th Century Ghost comes up as 99 cents...

http://www.amazon.com/20th-Century-Ghost-ebook/dp/B001QIGZQS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

angelmum3 said:


> OK this is weird, when I click on the posts link it came up $9.99 - but when I clicked on the short story from this book - again under the other books I might enjoy - again the full book 20th Century Ghost comes up as 99 cents...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/20th-Century-Ghost-ebook/dp/B001QIGZQS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


angelmum3: I think if you look closely, you will see that the product description states: This short story was originally published in Joe Hill's collection 20TH CENTURY GHOSTS. Also, the picture of the book states at the bottom "A Story from the Collection..."

The usual way to sell something at a seeming bargain price. I haven't checked, but I'd bet that if you did, you would find that the sizes of the digital files are different.

Caveat Emptor - as always.

Pied Typer


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

This one is excellent...the first of a trilogy about Genghis Khan:  $0.76

N


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Beyond the Night - Joss Ware $1.99. First in a series of 3 or 4.



Embrace the Night Eternal - $3.99 - second in the series.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

angelmum3 said:


> OK this is weird, when I click on the posts link it came up $9.99 - but when I clicked on the short story from this book - again under the other books I might enjoy - again the full book 20th Century Ghost comes up as 99 cents...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/20th-Century-Ghost-ebook/dp/B001QIGZQS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


20th Century Ghost singular is a single story, 20th Century Ghosts plural is a collection (which is still 99 cents for Canadians).


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I really liked the Joss Ware series.


----------



## blueser (Jan 14, 2011)

Just read this from new author...
[[ASIN:B004L2LJ94 In Memory of Greed]]
"Spellbinding and Suspenseful...A Political Thriller For Our Time."

Al Boudreau"s debut novel....e book $4.99

Young, ex-Navy SEAL, Murhkin Mocado is framed for a crime by a corrupt government power broker who has one objective; to use Mocado as a pawn for his nefarious goals. Joelle Barstow, an operative versed in industrial espionage, inadvertently crosses paths with the wrongly accused Mocado. Ensnared by circumstances beyond their control, both individuals careen wildly across three continents while Mocado fights to clear his name. Time becomes a determining factor in his ultimate struggle; to escape the manipulative politicians clutches, after unwittingly launching one of the worst ecological disasters that greed has ever spawned.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

If you like science fiction and short stories, here's a great deal. Cryptic is only $4.99 for the kindle version, while the hardback is out of print and going for $83 for a used copy.



I haven't read this book, but I've enjoyed almost all of McDevitt's work.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This one I found listed in the Amazon Crossing list.....

99¢



_Product Description
Beijing-based writer Lin Zhe's novel Waipode Gucheng, on which this translation is faithfully based, paints an unforgettable picture of an "ordinary" family caught up in the maelstrom that was China's most recent century. Her narrative ranges across the entire length of China, to California and back again, to the battlefields of the Anti-Japanese War of Resistance and the brutal "struggle" sessions of the Cultural Revolution. But it always returns to this family's home in Old Town, that archetypical, old-fashioned, and vanishing place steeped in the traditions of South China. Ms. Lin examines the inner strength that sustains people's lives in their darkest hours, when religious and political faith falter. And yet, a vein of irony and droll humor runs through this powerful story. Lin Zhe's novel may be understood as a love story, memoir, history, or allegory. For the non-Chinese reader it provides a rare and moving insight into Chinese lives in a century of fearsome upheaval._


----------



## cftodd (Jan 30, 2011)

I snagged all of author Jon F. Merz titles they are all 2.99 or less (one is even FREE) Minus his new one The Kensei (which I also got) that one is at 9.99 and another one which was 14 something. Awesome stories. Some dealing with Vampires and Martial Arts. Sci-Fi and supernatural. Thrilling and frightening. Romantic and Comedic. Something for everyone really.. and that is just one book  no seriously PARALLAX (and The Kensei are) is my favorite. Here is a link to his works on amazon http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_10?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=jon+f+merz&sprefix=jon+f+merz


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I really like Marie Force's books - she writes contemporary romance. She has self published two books for $2.99 each:

 and 

She also has two Carina Press books (romantic suspense, probably leaning more toward romance) that qualify as bargains - I loved both of them:
Fatal Affair for $3.69 and Fatal Justice for $4.69


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

blueser said:


> Just read this from new author...
> [[ASIN:B004L2LJ94 In Memory of Greed]]
> "Spellbinding and Suspenseful...A Political Thriller For Our Time."
> 
> ...


Yes, I'd also like to recommend this great story.


----------

